# Expat Networks



## SophieC (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello! I am an undergraduate student at St Andrews University (Scotland) doing a dissertation on expat networks in Malaysia. I was wondering if anyone had any spare time if they could answer the following questions: 

How long have you been living in Malaysia? 

When do you intend to leave? 

Have you experienced any significant culture shock living in Malaysia? 

What do you like/dislike about living in Malaysia? 

For what purpose do you use expat forums such as alloexpat? How useful do you find them? 

Are you a member of any expat associations/read the expat magazines? How useful do you find these? 

Thank you in advance for any replies


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, Sophie! I moved your survey to the Malaysia forum, hoping you would get a better response here.

I'm kind of an unusual expat, in that I usually travel and am not actually settled in Malaysia. However, I have been here for six months (leaving in a week), and would be happy to answer your questions if my answers would be of any use to you.


----------

